# BLASC 0.5.0 BUILD57 online!



## B3N (3. März 2005)

Nach langem warten ist es endlich soweit, die neue Version von BLASC ist da! BLASC hat unter anderem eine neue Oberfäche bekommen, beinhaltet nun Support für Proxy-Server und fixt alle bisher bekannten Fehler. Wir danken allen die uns bisher unterstützt haben durch das zusenden unserer Debugausgabe und hoffen das ihr uns auch in Zukunft weiter unterstützen werdet.

In den nächsten Tagen / Wochen werden wir die Wissensdatenbank online stellen und den Herold komplett auf www.blasc.de auslagern. Somit können wir euch eine äußerst perfomante Datenbank zur Verfügung stellen, welche euch in Zukunft nicht nur die bisher bekannten Features wie Gilden-/Charstatistik zur Verfügung stellt, sondern auch eine Quest / Itemdatenbank mit grafischer Ausgabe.

*Wichtig:* Es kann nun bis zu 10 Minuten dauern bis euer Char im Herold steht bzw. aktualisiert wurde, dies liegt daran das wir die Verarbeitung umgestellt haben.

Download: »BLASC 0.5.0 BUILD57 (799 K« 

Herold: »Gilden-/Charstatistik« 
Offizielle BLASC Seite: »www.blasc.de«


----------



## SethDeBlade (3. März 2005)

euer tool ist echt spitze. immer weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandan (3. März 2005)

Tut mir leid das ich jetzt ganz blöd frage, aber muss ich mich dafür bei www.blasc.de Registrieren damit ich das tolle Programm auch mal nutzen kann?


----------



## B3N (3. März 2005)

Nein, einfach downloaden und installieren, fertig.


----------



## Tharek (3. März 2005)

hm joa n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich haus mir dann morgen rauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Tharek


----------



## Delano (4. März 2005)

Ich bekomme es leider überhaupt nicht hin, Itemdaten zu übermitteln - egal, was ich in den Prefs einstelle. Mein Profil sieht immer so aus: http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...o&server=Lothar


----------



## Kurdran (4. März 2005)

Delano schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme es leider überhaupt nicht hin, Itemdaten zu übermitteln - egal, was ich in den Prefs einstelle. Mein Profil sieht immer so aus: http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...o&server=Lothar
> [post="82136"][/post]​



Bei mir das selbe...

Und ausserdem werden meine Einstellungen nach dem Upload gelöscht, das heisst ich darf alle Cosmos Einstellungen nochmal neu einstellen. Dazu kommt das alle Statistik Tools wie Lootlink/KillLog/Dueldatabase auch resetet werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte helft mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orin (4. März 2005)

hm .... hab mir eben die neue BLASC VErsion installiert, Daten werden auch brav verschickt, nur meine Statistik ändert sich nich .... 
http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...thar&charid=318
eigentlich sollte ich lvl41 und fachmann auf beiden Gebieten sein ....


----------



## Nyana (4. März 2005)

Orin schrieb:
			
		

> hm .... hab mir eben die neue BLASC VErsion installiert, Daten werden auch brav verschickt, nur meine Statistik ändert sich nich ....
> http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...thar&charid=318
> eigentlich sollte ich lvl41 und fachmann auf beiden Gebieten sein ....
> [post="82145"][/post]​





			
				B3N schrieb:
			
		

> *Wichtig:* Es kann nun bis zu 10 Minuten dauern bis euer Char im Herold steht bzw. aktualisiert wurde, dies liegt daran das wir die Verarbeitung umgestellt haben.[post="82115"][/post]​


----------



## Roadi (4. März 2005)

bei mir das gleiche problem

name, lvl, gilde, gold und die talente werden korrekt geladen

berufe - skills - items nicht


----------



## Santurio (4. März 2005)

Kann doch zur zeit bis zu 10minuten dauern, evt. auch bei Charupdate?


----------



## Regnor (4. März 2005)

Nach dem Upload der Daten dauert es bis zu 10 Minuten bis die Daten (Chardaten und Wissensdatenbank) eingetragen werden.


----------



## Delano (4. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Upload der Daten dauert es bis zu 10 Minuten bis die Daten (Chardaten und Wissensdatenbank) eingetragen werden.
> [post="82170"][/post]​



Das ist schon richtig, ändert aber nichts am eigentlichen Problem. Ich habe das Profil gestern mit allen möglichen Einstellungen von BLASC hochgeladen und die Aktualisierung abgewartet. Registriert wurde jedoch immer nur die Minimaldaten.


----------



## Rohan (4. März 2005)

Nyana der quote mit den 10min ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Lv etc aktualisiert er wohl nach einigen Stunden (also über Nacht). Berufe/Items werden definitiv seit mehreren Tagen nicht mehr aktualisiert. 

Trotz neuer BLASC-Version... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (4. März 2005)

Wies es scheint haben wir noch einen kleinen "Bug" in der Verarbeitung, welcher dafür verantwortlich ist das die Fähigkeiten / Items nicht aktualisiert werden, wir sind bereits dran!


----------



## B3N (4. März 2005)

ok - problem gefixt, items und skills sollten nun korrekt aktualisiert werden


----------



## scorcher (4. März 2005)

ich nutze den englischen client und wollte nur fragen, ob es dort bei der abfrage zu kollisionen kommen kann oder alles normal läuft...BLASC (new build) werd ich nun eh mal neu installieren und mal augenmerk halten ob alles richtig ausgewiesen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (4. März 2005)

scorcher schrieb:
			
		

> ich nutze den englischen client und wollte nur fragen, ob es dort bei der abfrage zu kollisionen kommen kann oder alles normal läuft...BLASC (new build) werd ich nun eh mal neu installieren und mal augenmerk halten ob alles richtig ausgewiesen wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich selber benutze auch den englischen Client und natürlich die neue BLASC Version, es gibt damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Kleinerzerker (4. März 2005)

O_o 
eine sehr dumme frage und schäme mich ja die zu stellen...
aber bei den älteren Versionen konnte man doch immer auf das Blasc icon auf dem Desktop klicken und einstellungen vornehmen? Und wenn ich nun auf das Icon klicke startet es nur und ich kann gar keine Einstellungen mehr vornehmen
Also meine Frage ist , sind die Einstellungen (mal abgesehen von manueller oder automatischer start) weggefallen? Oder hab ich einfach nur verpasst ? :tongue:


----------



## B3N (4. März 2005)

Kleinerzerker schrieb:
			
		

> O_o
> eine sehr dumme frage und schäme mich ja die zu stellen...
> aber bei den älteren Versionen konnte man doch immer auf das Blasc icon auf dem Desktop klicken und einstellungen vornehmen? Und wenn ich nun auf das Icon klicke startet es nur und ich kann gar keine Einstellungen mehr vornehmen
> Also meine Frage ist , sind die Einstellungen (mal abgesehen von manueller oder automatischer start) weggefallen? Oder hab ich einfach nur verpasst ? :tongue:
> [post="82218"][/post]​




Entweder du gehst in dein Startmenu => BLASC und startest dort BALSCConfig, oder du clickst mit der rechten Maustaste auf das BLASC Icon rechts unten bei der Uhr und startest die Konfiguration. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinerzerker (4. März 2005)

Ach mist hab es gerade gefunden und wollte editieren damit ich mich nicht zu sehr blamiere mit meiner frage   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber jetzt hat sie doch schon wer gelesen und geantwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber danke dir , wundere mich nur das ich das nicht direkt am anfang entdeckt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (4. März 2005)

Kleinerzerker schrieb:
			
		

> Ach mist hab es gerade gefunden und wollte editieren damit ich mich nicht zu sehr blamiere mit meiner frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kein Problem, dafür sind wir da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgomar (5. März 2005)

habe folgendes problem

beim blasc start checkt des tool nun die version

kein thema, neue version wird geladen 

installiert

auch kein prob

jetz kommts allerdings, nach erfolgreichem neuinstallieren, und folgendem neustarten des tools, bekomm ich gleiche meldung von vorne, und es fängt wieder an mit update laden.

komplettes löschen, neues runterladen, komplett neu installen, von anderer quelle download nehmen, ect, alles bringt nicht den gewünschten erfolg, es sagt mir immer wieder, ich müsse updaten

anscheinend hat da sproblem niemand sonst da ich das forum schon den ganzen tag verfolge, deswegen meine frage, kennt jemand eine lösung oder eine fehlerquelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde mich um antworten bedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
dolgo


----------



## Claudi (5. März 2005)

Mir ist gerade folgendes aufgefallen:

Ich ruf im Herold die Gesamtgilde auf - sortiere dann nach Klassen - das funktioniert nur auf der 1. Seite - wenn man auf Seite 2 geht ist es nicht mehr sortiert


----------



## B3N (5. März 2005)

@Dolgomar
Bitte einmal den Chache des Internetexpolorers löschen und dann erneut versuchen.

@Claudi
Danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fixed*


----------



## Dolgomar (5. März 2005)

grmbl auf sowas bin ich natürlich ni9cht gekommen ^^


danke, hat geholfen, hab aktuelle version nun ^^


----------



## Gabriell (5. März 2005)

Guten Abend,

auch ich habe mir euer nettes Programm nun runtergeladen und bin mit meiner Gilde bei euch vertreten. Leider scheint es dennoch nicht zu funktionieren, bei mir kommt keien Fehlermeldung und das Prog läuft einwandfrei, jedoch aktualisiert es nicht die Daten in eurer Datenbank, dort bin ich zB. noch immer unter lvl 28 statt 36 aufgeführt.

lg Gabriell
LdD


----------



## Crowley (5. März 2005)

Es gab leider noch einen kleinen Hänger beim Charakter-Update. Schau mal nach, ob du jetzt drinstehst. Ansosnten sag überprüf mal bitte ob beim Starten von WoW im Allgemeinen Chat-Channel ausgegeben wird, dass BLASCProfiler gestartet wurde.


----------



## Dolgomar (6. März 2005)

anderes problem ^^

http://www.black-legion.info/cards.php?ser...d&name=Dolgomar


hab keine visitenkarte, dies aber auch shcon nit vor dem update des tools 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find die aber eigtl ziehmlich goil^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanderer (6. März 2005)

Orin schrieb:
			
		

> hm .... hab mir eben die neue BLASC VErsion installiert, Daten werden auch brav verschickt, nur meine Statistik ändert sich nich ....
> http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...thar&charid=318
> eigentlich sollte ich lvl41 und fachmann auf beiden Gebieten sein ....
> [post="82145"][/post]​



Ich muß leider gerade festestellen, daß es bei mir genau das gleiche Problem ist.
Verschiedene Char Daten werden "anscheinend" ordentlich übertragen (habe es auch noch mal manuell versucht), aber selbst nach 3-4 h sind die Daten nicht aktuell.
Und ja, BLASC wird im Chat als geladen angezeigt (V 0.5.0).

Irgend was stimmt da nicht.

/edit
Ich habe jetzt noch mal etwas herum probiert und nur noch BLASC im AddOn Verzeichnis gehabt. Dann werden die Daten übertragen.
Ich weiß noch nicht genau, welches AddOn es ist, aber mit irgend einem  anderem AddOn kommt BLASC nicht klar.
Ich habe Cosmos drauf, aber nicht alles aktiv davon.
Außerdem habe ich ein paar Stand-Alone AddOns drauf.
Ich werde mal einzeln durch probieren, welches Probleme macht.

/edit2
Also, ich konnte es auf folgende AddOns einschränken.
Eines davon (oder mehrere) sind nicht kompatible mit BLASC.

BankStatement
CharactersViewer
DefendYourself
EquipCompare
goodinspect

Vielleicht kann das mal jemand verifizieren?


----------



## Wanderer (6. März 2005)

Ok, habe es noch mal eingeschränkt...

Also CharaktersViwer oder BankStatement sind die Bösewichte.
Wer die drauf hat, sollte diese mal aus dem AddOns Verzeichnis raus schmeißen.
Dann geht alles mit BLASC.

Ich finde es aber schade, daß BLASC mit anderen AddOns inkompatible ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Bee (6. März 2005)

muss wenn ich WoW starte im Chatfenster angezeigt werden, dass der Blasc Profiler geladen wurde??


----------



## B3N (7. März 2005)

New-Bee schrieb:
			
		

> muss wenn ich WoW starte im Chatfenster angezeigt werden, dass der Blasc Profiler geladen wurde??
> [post="82437"][/post]​




Es sollte eine Meldung im Chatfenster erscheinen in der steht der BLASCProfiler 0.5.0 geladen ist,


----------



## Regnor (7. März 2005)

Wanderer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, habe es noch mal eingeschränkt...
> 
> Also CharaktersViwer oder BankStatement sind die Bösewichte.
> Wer die drauf hat, sollte diese mal aus dem AddOns Verzeichnis raus schmeißen.
> ...



Wir werden uns anschauen warum der Fehler dort auftaucht und ihn dann schnellstmöglich beheben. 

Gruß Regnor


----------



## EnTrOx (7. März 2005)

Bei mir funzt das Tool ebenfalls nicht.
Habe keinen Versionskonflikt und die Übetrage-Meldung kommt ebenfalls , trotzdem steht mein Char (Rahzentaur / Server: Baelgun) nicht in der Datenbank.
Es sind nun mehrere Stunden vergangen , es liegt also nicht an der Zeit...


----------



## Regnor (7. März 2005)

EnTrOx schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir funzt das Tool ebenfalls nicht.
> Habe keinen Versionskonflikt und die Übetrage-Meldung kommt ebenfalls , trotzdem steht mein Char (Rahzentaur / Server: Baelgun) nicht in der Datenbank.
> Es sind nun mehrere Stunden vergangen , es liegt also nicht an der Zeit...
> [post="82573"][/post]​



Hallo Entrox, kannst du eventuell deine SavedVariables.lua an blasc@black-legion.info schicken? Dann Teste ich mal woran das liegt!

Gruß Regnor


----------



## EnTrOx (7. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Entrox, kannst du eventuell deine SavedVariables.lua an blasc@black-legion.info schicken? Dann Teste ich mal woran das liegt!
> 
> Gruß Regnor
> [post="82574"][/post]​



Hi , danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mail ist bereits verschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TigerWutz (8. März 2005)

habe probleme mit meiner anzeige!

siehe !
http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...=Kel'Thuzad

und früher war der link so

http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...er=Kel%B4Thuzad

und auf beiden links geht es nichtmehr.

is bei meinen gilden members genauso

ich hab gesehen das in der server liste einmal kel'thuzad und einmal kel´thuzad steht. kann das das problem sein?


----------



## Claudi (11. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> @Claudi
> Danke für den Hinweis
> 
> 
> ...




Das geht aber noch nicht - Gilde aufrufen - nach Klasse sortieren - Seite 2 aufrufen = unsortiert


----------

